# Swiss Spirit Lola Audi first pics.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

The first pics of the Audi 3.6 TFSI V8 powered Lola that will race in the Le Mans Series in Europe(and hopefully Le Mans) are up.
Link to said pics: http://www.mulsannescorner.com/news.html


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:05 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Swiss Spirit Lola Audi first pics. (chernaudi)*

psst! http://www.mulsannescorner.com/


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Swiss Spirit Lola Audi first pics. (16v)*

Just corrected it as you got here, I guess








I can't believe that I kept misspelling it myself. I've watched numerous Le Mans videos on You Tube. I've driven on that track on Gran Turismo 4 numerous times, and I even visit Mike's site almost on a daily basis, and I still can't spell!








Well, at least the pics are there-they're mostly of the engine instalation. 


_Modified by chernaudi at 8:10 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

I've met Mike. I win


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (16v)*

OK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Back on the main topic. Should Audi and other manufactures offer up customer versions of their powertrains to privateers?
And I wonder if this car uses the R8's Ricardo gearbox instead of Lola's own transaxle?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

The LOLA didnt take part at MONZA and it was also not at the Paul Ricard test. When are they going to race the car??????


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (lappies)*

May 5/6 in Spain.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Here is the car.......


----------

